# Rogue Yeast? Fermentation Started already!



## Denny32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rogue Yeast? Fermentation started and going along well....... However I have yet to add the pitch the yeast.
I recently started a batch of Chokecherry wine using the following recipe.
CHOKECHERRY WINE

8 QUARTS JUICE [22# STEAMED EXTRACTED CHOKECHERRIES] (22lbs. Frozen, thawed and Bagged Chokecherries)
2 BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
9# SUGAR
6 1/2 CAMPDEN TABLETS
4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
5 tsp ACID BLEND
4 oz AMERICAN OAK CHIPS [TOASTED] (will add when I rack)
2 VANILLA BEANS (one large bean sliced added to primary. second bean to secondary) 

S.G. 1.087 water to 6½ gallons

12 hours later----
3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT

12 hours later
LALVIN RC-212 YEAST 

I do have a Chocolate Raspberry Port in a primary next to it, but I always clean and sanitize all equipment prior to use or when checking the next primary. Could it be a yeast from the Grape Concentrate (Global Vintners)? 
*Question: Would you let the yeast working do its thing, or pitch the Lalvin RC-212 now as well? * I have noticed in the last 24hrs the start of fermentation.

Thank you for any help.
Denny


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, the yeast can come out of the air. Mite have come from your concentrate also. I am suprised that it started that quick, tho. I would go ahead and dump the wine yeast in. Others would let it go naturally, but the campden should of kept the wild yeasts at bay. Mite want to check and see how old your campden is. Don't know if there is an experation date on that stuff. Crush a couple of tabs, put em in a little water. See if you get a strong oder off them. Do not stick your nose in the glass and take a big sniff. approach it carefully as the k-meta can be really strong and irritating. Did you crush the campden before starting. It should be crushed, not just thrown in as tablets so it will dissolve better. Arne.


----------



## Denny32 (Feb 4, 2012)

Arne,
Thank you for the reply. Per the recipe above, I did wait longer than 12 hours between steps. Without looking at my notes I suspect it was about 18-24 hours between steps.

It was a new surprise for me to have this happen. When I checked it again, the fermentation was going so well, I decided to let it ferment out on its own. I will try another smaller batch with the same recipe and the correct yeast. Might be a nice compare and contrast. The recipe I used above really looks, smells, and taste like it will be a winner. I still wonder from whence the yeast did come. I suspect the Grape Concentrate, but who knows for sure?

Thank you for your help.
Denny

----------------------
Wines bulk aging...bottling when I need the carboy:
Blackberry 6 gal.
Pineapple/Cranberry 3gal.
Skeeter Pee (Pine/Cran Slurry) 5gal
Skeeter Pee (Carrot Slurry) 5gal
Carrot Wine 3gal
WE Choc/Rasp Port 3gal.
Chokecherry in Primary[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 4, 2012)

campden tablets do not go bad.


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> campden tablets do not go bad.



Thank you, It doen't give an experation on any of the chemicals and I know some of them do go bad. Arne.


----------



## Turock (Feb 5, 2012)

If you've been making wine for a few years, the yeasts you're using become resident in the winery. At that point, your musts will start on their own due to the most dominate resident culture.


----------

